# Forget Texas, Don't mess with Bigfoot!!!



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, Jeese, where to even start..........I am completely speechless. Just look at these damn pictures....Some all time favorites here (Brazillia, V), to some that I thought I would never get to try (Cohiba Maduro), to ones that I have been wanting to try and just havn't found (Illusion, MK none the less!!!!), to ones I have been meaning to buy a box of and just hadn't had the cash yet (Paddilla '68), to sticks that I have no idea what they even are (the Fuente, the Davidoff, half the ISOM's), to ahhhh well... EVERYTHING ELSE! I seriously have no words for this act of generosity from you Brian....I just....I don't know what to say....You have no idea how it feels that a stranger would do this for me....I guess all I can say about you Brian is that it's not cool that you can bomb this hard, it's amazing that you do!!!! You my friend are truly a top notch BOTL and obviously just a stand up kinda guy.......... Thank you!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

BTW there was also a CAO skull cap in there, I was so flusttered when laying this stuff out I forgot about it and now the cameras batteries are dead.....again, simply amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm speechless. WOW.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg thats crazy


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's truly insane! Great bomb, Brian. Lok is definatly a good guy.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice hit...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Bigfoot, shmigfoot........he ain't so bad.

Just kidding!!:lol:

That is one phenomenal hit! Everything in it is first-rate.
I finally had a Sopranos cigar (Tony Signature edition) last weekend and it was excellent!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Holy shit! That's about all I can say!

:dribble: 

500


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

That is a Dream come true hit. Brian is da man!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

holly f*** what a freakin bomb.
thats so crazy!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW thats beyond amazing.Holy sh-- he deserves every award in cigarlive


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh::huh::huh::huh:

*OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Dear god he did it again! WOW!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

*BIGFOOT...HOW IN THE HELL CAN YOU DO THAT?!?!?!* :chief::chief::chief:

thats simply amazing. great hit


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Dude your Done!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

So when are we getting together Greg?

Monster hit by a great BOTL to another Great BOTL


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holy crap that is insane lok aren't you glad your back to posting. That is just an incredible hit brian you my friend are the man


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

bigfoot strikes again!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

At my age I would probably fall over from heart failure---Geeezzz man---Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz!
Just looking at the pics makes me hungry and I just ate---Crap Brian you are somin else fo sho!

Again Nice,Very Nice INDEED!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

WOW. Bigfoot, your the man.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

DOZER said:


> :huh::huh::huh::huh:
> 
> *OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


My letters exactly!! The Amazing BigFoot


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I want to see Legend go at it with the Legend Killer...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats a humi's worth of top sticks in one load--Crazy man crazy!!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I am speachless!!!


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

wow Wow Wow!!! That Is Insane.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Holy shit... holy shit!! Bigfoot just made the rest of us look like 90 pound weaklings with firecrackers... That's gotta be a grand worth of smokes, easy! And probably more... Damn.


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

That aint right.....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Big foot 

I just realized there was R&J edicion limitadas maybe 2005-those ISOM are among my favorites and I only bestow them on special guests--Like if the president came to visit

You are starting to piss me off by not coming over to my house so we can do a little smokin"-  


BIGFOOT-AYEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Man Oh Man! That is some crazy ammo! I need to get one of those skullies.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:
WTF
OMFG
WHAT A F*********ING HIT


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Speechless. The destruction is insane.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

2 down, 1 to go


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> 2 down, 1 to go


Theres fricken more?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

ERDM Choix Supremes, sept 07
4 Upmann #2, 06 box date
Trinidad EL's from 07
2 Hupmann Mag 50 EL's from 05 (one of my favs)
2 Monte Edmundos 07
1 Siglo VI from 05
2 Cohiba Robs 07
2 Cohiba Maduro Genios 07

The Sopranos are original release, have a few years on them
The Americas are from August of last year
The Fuente Don Carlos Annie 2007
The Criollo have about a year on them
The Davidoff is 07 Dominican Puro, Almost a year old
The Tat East Coast is from the first box shipped into dallas, original release


Enjoy them!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> ERDM Choix Supremes, sept 07
> 4 Upmann #2, 06 box date
> Trinidad EL's from 07
> 2 Hupmann Mag 50 EL's from 05 (one of my favs)
> ...


How can anyone compete with this.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> :whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:
> WTF
> OMFG
> WHAT A F*********ING HIT


What he said!!!!!!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Your freakin me out man!!!:sweat:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok so now we know who got hit with "Order" what will # 3 be dubbed?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> ERDM Choix Supremes, sept 07
> 4 Upmann #2, 06 box date
> Trinidad EL's from 07
> 2 Hupmann Mag 50 EL's from 05 (one of my favs)
> ...


I thought those might be Edmundos, and you have no idea how badly I have wanted to try a few Siglos and a Cohiba Maduro, the rest is just gravy, a lot of crazy goodness gravy!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy schiznit! Another nuclear detonation on our native soil. Brian - you've done it again. Those mk's are da friggin bomb, ISOM's, Don Carlos 2007 Anni... I think I just had a moment there. 

:dribble:

Bigfoot just stomped you like a grape!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> ERDM Choix Supremes, sept 07
> 4 Upmann #2, 06 box date
> Trinidad EL's from 07
> 2 Hupmann Mag 50 EL's from 05 (one of my favs)
> ...


You have got to be kidding another one to go you are out of control


----------



## threeten (Feb 17, 2008)

This is something special...the people on this forum are the most generous I have ever "met".


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Again WOW, and truly truly a man of virtue. WOW. 

Did I mention WOW.


Now I know why people are afraid of the Bigfoot


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> 2 down, 1 to go


:huh: There is more of this insanity ?!?

Will it never end ?!? :baffled:

What city will be devistated next ?!? :huh_oh:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

YETI sasqatch bigfoot.watch out


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

leafandale said:


> Holy shit... holy shit!! Bigfoot just made the rest of us look like 90 pound weaklings with firecrackers... That's gotta be a grand worth of smokes, easy! And probably more... Damn.


"hey look guys i brought sparklers!" 
bigfoot , "screw that kids check it out"....moments pass, and 
night becomes day....


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

cigar9 said:


> "hey look guys i brought sparklers!"
> bigfoot , "screw that kids check it out"....moments pass, and
> night becomes day....


Anyone else reminded of the fireworks scene in Coneheads? Bigfoot brings mass quantities!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Bigfoot this is the third one of these I've seen you do here, and I want you to promise me one thing...Don't ever bomb me like that! My wife wouldn't have time to dial 911 before my heart stopped!!!!

You are awesome sir!!!

Greg, you are another lucky BOTL!!!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian...very nice. You are so out of my league. This is great!


----------



## fiberspy (Mar 17, 2008)

Threeten said it...this is some of the most generous stuff I've seen on a forum. Great hit Bigfoot


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

my eyes just exploded from seeing such splendor!
bravo sirruh!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Greg, I feel your sweet, sweet pain brother! Bigfoot. Bigfoot. Bigfoot. My goodness man that is INCREDIBLE!!

I bow down to you Sir. Such amazing generosity is just well... beyond amazing! 

Another excruciatingly excellent strike indeed! Mind blowing!

Enjoy Greg and get smoking! :biggrin:

CD


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*thanks for smacking lok extra hard foot, he needed it...*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*how you gonna get this guy back lok?*


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Way to go, Brian! Good job. Definitely first class, no, world class hit.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

My goodness, are you broke yet. Bigfoot is my new idol. Thats crazy!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Not fair I would make them a way better home than you.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

The man, The myth, The legend, BIGFOOT


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Now who in their right mind would wanna mess with bigfoot?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

deuce said:


> Now who in their right mind would wanna mess with bigfoot?


You would!!

Bigfoot I think Duece would be a good target :brick:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

happy1 said:


> You would!!
> 
> Bigfoot I think Duece would be a good target :brick:


Damn it, stop doing that. You and speedy-g!

I think either one of them deserve it before me! Hell there are a few BOTL that deserve a beat down before i do damn it.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

deuce said:


> Damn it, stop doing that. You and speedy-g!
> 
> I think either one of them deserve it before me! Hell there are a few BOTL that deserve a beat down before i do damn it.


Not me!!You are a deserving Botl


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Not me!!


Yes you!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I vote Speedy!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

happy1 said:


> I vote Speedy!!


HA! I like your thinking. I vote speedy too damn it!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *how you gonna get this guy back lok?*


Damn dude, I already hit him!! This was a revenge hit for the mass hit on Texas. My bombs don't get much bigger then that, I can not compete with this. I thought I got my ass kicked by PIPs 6 months ago or so, but this, this gives new meaning to ass kicking!!! I still want to see the PiPs and Foot go at it though...c'mon Mario where been at brother!?!? :lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have been watching BigFoots massive strikes against the people here and must admit---Brian is gone out of his mind----You must have boxes in places you wife doesn't know about--does your wife partake in the fine art of Cegar Smoking?

Your a Bad Man!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Im just blown away at Brians generosity. Those bombs are out of this world. Amazing, BUT if anyone deserves it, you do. Nice work Brian thanks again for the opportunity to even see this.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

HAHAHAHA Don't piss off Bigfoot!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Im just blown away at Brians generosity. Those bombs are out of this world. Amazing, BUT if anyone deserves it, you do. Nice work Brian thanks again for the opportunity to even see this.


I'm am not gonna say I deserve this, not by a long shot!!! But you bet your butt I will take it and take it ever so gratefully!!!!! Is this what Operation Enduring Freedom ment by shock and awe?


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Brian is an incredible brother. Got to meet him for the first time this week and he is a great guy. 

You deserved it Greg and good job, Brian!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

truly amazing. my jaw is now in my lap.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Somebody needs to contact Bigfoot's family and find out if he's non compos mentus. This is insane, isn't it? Reminds me of the generous little old lady that gives away all her money until she doesn't have enough for herself. Brian- stop before you don't have enough for yourself!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

terrasco said:


> You deserved it Greg


*Nobody's* been that good to deserve all this loot  Maybe the Pope.

But congrats Greg you lucky dog!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Damn dude, I already hit him!! This was a revenge hit for the mass hit on Texas. My bombs don't get much bigger then that, I can not compete with this. I thought I got my ass kicked by PIPs 6 months ago or so, but this, this gives new meaning to ass kicking!!! I still want to see the PiPs and Foot go at it though...c'mon Mario where been at brother!?!? :lol:


*i still think you need to smack this guy again...make him afraid to mess with the lok...if you need a tagteam pardner let me know. we'll throw him into the turnbuckles.*


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *i still think you need to smack this guy again...make him afraid to mess with the lok...if you need a tagteam pardner let me know. we'll throw him into the turnbuckles.*


If we were to escalate this it would just be MAD! Mutually Assured Destruction!!! Hell, I don't even think it would be mutuall, just us... Apreciate the offer bud, but seriously. What are we gonna hit him with that he doesn't have already? I honestly feel he is out of our reach. He sent a box of cigars that hasn't even been released yet from a company that is not CAO!!!! How do you compete!??!?!?! :arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I hear what you are saying i sent him a 5fer a while back its embarrassing and the tool i am i sent him a Cao we have to get all the members together for a member ship Bomb.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Bigfoot.. No wonder why the can't catch you.. Damn...


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

And we have two bodies in the morgue that look like they've been "serial-crushed by some huge friggin' guy".


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> And we have two bodies in the morgue that look like they've been "serial-crushed by some huge friggin' guy".


Boondock Saints FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> If we were to escalate this it would just be MAD! Mutually Assured Destruction!!! Hell, I don't even think it would be mutuall, just us... Apreciate the offer bud, but seriously. What are we gonna hit him with that he doesn't have already? I honestly feel he is out of our reach. He sent a box of cigars that hasn't even been released yet from a company that is not CAO!!!! How do you compete!??!?!?! :arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh:


*
it doesn't matter what he has...it matters what we have, and are willing to throw his way. think about it lok. i would throw down if you will. who does he think he is picking on a boy from illinois? you mess with one of us, you mess with all of us...*:arghhhh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> it doesn't matter what he has...it matters what we have, and are willing to throw his way. think about it lok. i would throw down if you will. who does he think he is picking on a boy from illinois? you mess with one of us, you mess with all of us...*:arghhhh:


Im not scared of the foot! Hell, im not scared of anything that comes out of texas! Maybe bigfoot needs another mass bombing run on his ass. lol


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

:baffled:All I can say is DAMN!!!Don't go pokin a Grizzly bear with a stick!!!:arghhhh:


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

100% incredible. BigFoot has escaped from the zoo!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Man.. thats just incredible!
Scott


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> it doesn't matter what he has...it matters what we have, and are willing to throw his way. think about it lok. i would throw down if you will. who does he think he is picking on a boy from illinois? you mess with one of us, you mess with all of us...*:arghhhh:


I don;t know bud, for me bombing is about hitting someone with soemthing they don't have or can't get, atleast a good part of it. If someone has 10 boxes of something where is the fun in hitting them with 5 more of them? I tried to hit the dude with some nice stuff and some old stuff that he might not have had, just as a lil "payback" for all his goodwill round here. I got crushed, I am done, I am out. Peace!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I don;t know bud, for me bombing is about hitting someone with soemthing they don't have or can't get, atleast a good part of it. If someone has 10 boxes of something where is the fun in hitting them with 5 more of them?


I agree with that. That's why Rhonda and I always try to send out a Kinky or Arganese in our bombs cuz not everybody gets them. But I see Vicegrips' point of view too. It's all about sending what we do have- even though it may be like throwing sticks at a brick wall. The big guys around here probably smoke sticks I consider premium during their shower in the morning cause they don't want to get their good cigars wet. But those big footed fellas deserve some retaliation too for all the damage they've caused around here.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I agree with that. That's why Rhonda and I always try to send out a Kinky or Arganese in our bombs cuz not everybody gets them. But I see Vicegrips' point of view too. It's all about sending what we do have- even though it may be like throwing sticks at a brick wall. The big guys around here probably smoke sticks I consider premium during their shower in the morning cause they don't want to get their good cigars wet. But those big footed fellas deserve some retaliation too for all the damage they've caused around here.


*no offense...but...dude is not untouchable cause he works for cao. guy can get hit. and i guarantee that most people can hit him hard. two of us can hit harder. i fear no foot. i wouldn't hit with an ashtray, just killer smokes. the offer is still on the table lok. *


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*bueller???*


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

wtf.... i mean really......wtf.......no i said really.....wtf!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *no offense...but...dude is not untouchable cause he works for cao. guy can get hit. and i guarantee that most people can hit him hard. two of us can hit harder. i fear no foot. i wouldn't hit with an ashtray, just killer smokes. the offer is still on the table lok. *


Seems everyone else is scared of him.:imconfused:


----------

